# Webhoster Innertrace und Magicalworks abgeklemmt. [UPDATE]



## Stalker2002 (12 Januar 2006)

Anscheinend war der Strom zu teuer.
Heiseleser berichten...
Und bei  Webhostlist

MfG
L.

[UPDATE] Anscheinden war das doch nur ein temporäres Unwohlsein:
http://forum.webhostlist.de/show/erfahrungen-mit-anbietern/66430-innertrace-der-2te-thread-8.html


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2006)

MW hat wohl schon in früheren Jahren Probleme gehabt... 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/28945
http://www.dooyoo.de/internet-service-provider/magicalworks/
http://www.ciao.de/magicalworks_de__714688

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2006)

*AW: Webhoster Innertrace und Magicalworks abgeklemmt. [UPDATE]*

Jetzt is es wohl ganz vorbei, mein Server ist wech, der von MagicalWorks und Innertrace auch, und das Telefon sagt nur: " tuuuut - kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer.."


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2006)

*AW: Webhoster Innertrace und Magicalworks abgeklemmt. [UPDATE]*

Naja, ist bei mir auch so...ich warte nur auf Post vom Inkasso....Die Kündigung per Einschreiben wurde nicht abgeholt. Kündigung per Fax ist durch, per Email ebenfalls...Mehr kann ich wohl derzeit nicht machen...


----------

